# Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2019)

*Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Nabend!


Jeder hat so seine Methoden und Rituale wie er am besten vom stressigen Alltag runterkommt.
Mir helfen z.B. chillige Musik, Tier & Naturfilme, Politiksendungen oder "Medical Detectives" gucken.
Gegen eine schöne Massage meiner Frau habe ich auch nichts einzuwenden.
Auch beim lesen (im Internet) kann ich gut entspannen, ich darf nur Abends nicht zu lange am PC sitzen. Da es sonst den gegenteiligen Effekt bei mir hat.
Zocken zu später Stunde wühlt mich eher auf.
Am Meer kann ich  immer gut entspannen. Das rauschen der Wellen und generell Wassergeräusche helfen dabei ganz gut. 
Manche trinken auch ein Bierchen oder ein Glas Wein zur Entspannung.
Oder machen Yoga oder andere Meditationen. 

Was sind eure Rituale um abzuschalten?


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Mit meinen Hunden im Bett liegen und ggf. einen Podcast hören


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Ins Bett gehen und schlafen.


----------



## Icedaft (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Das entspannt am Besten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Am besten geht es auf dem Porzellan.
Da kann man den Mist des ganzen Tages einfach fallen lassen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Schwierig. Arbeit nehme ich zwar höchstens mental mit nach Hause, aber sonstiges Engagement beschäftigt mich dann doch nach Feierabend und am Wochenende öfters. Am besten ist dann doch der (eher seltene) Sonntag Nachmittag mit einem Stück Kuchen und einer Kanne Tee auf der Couch.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Laufen oder Radfahren ...
Ausdauersport im allgemeinen, bestes Mittel


----------



## _Berge_ (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Rechner zusammenbauen/umbauen 

Radfahren im Wald 

Oder aktuell mit einem Roman am Kamin sitzen 

Unterwegs oder auf Arbeit mach ich Musik an um mich zu entspannen, wenn mich ein Kunde/Kollege genervt hat


----------



## P2063 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Alkohol

ok, ernsthaft: Ich nehm den Stress einfach nicht mit nach Hause. Keine Überstunden anhäufen, pünktlich Feierabend machen und so bald man das Firmengebäude verlässt denk ich bis zum nächsten Arbeitstag nicht mehr an die Arbeit. Man hat nur so viel Stress wie man sich selber macht.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*



RyzA schrieb:


> ...Politiksendungen...



Alter.. du Masochist!  Meine Frau ist auch so, die schaut das echt gern, wenn ich aber da nur 10min davon mitschau könnt ich mich jedesmal sowas von Aufregen. Damit erreich ich also eher das Gegenteil. Aber zum gepflegt aufregen sind so Sendungen genau das richtige. 

Ansonsten bin ich sehr viel mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs, gibt für mich nix besseres als draußen in der Natur zu sein um zu entspannen. auch wenn das mit meinen 33 Jahren vlt jetzt etwas blöd klingt, aber ne schöne Pfeife und dazu nen Whiskey. (Geht nur im Sommer, da in der Wohung nicht geraucht wird)


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Alter.. du Masochist!  Meine Frau ist auch so, die schaut das echt gern, wenn ich aber da nur 10min davon mitschau könnt ich mich jedesmal sowas von Aufregen. Damit erreich ich also eher das Gegenteil. Aber zum gepflegt aufregen sind so Sendungen genau das richtige.


Ne aufregen tue ich mich dabei überhaupt nicht.  Manchmal fallen mir sogar die Augen  zu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?


Wenn  ich mit meinem Egoshooter und der Kettensäge Nazis zerstückele.
 Dann, ja dann geht es mir gut und ich habe den Schlaf der Gerechten



Icedaft schrieb:


> Das entspannt am Besten...


Eine Runde Nordschleife ist die zweitbeste Entspannung. Richtig.
Dann ist das Dauergrinsen wieder für ein paar Stunden eingebrannt.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Ein heißer Tee (Sommer wie Winter) und mit einem guten Buch auf den Balkon (Sommer wie Winter). Oder einen Film bzw. eine bis drei Serienepisoden schauen.

Alternativ: Meine Holde und ich parken den Junior bei den Großeltern und ... Lesen hier Kinder mit?  

Alternativ: Rein in die Laufwäsche und ein paar Kilometer auf möglichst menschenleeren Wegen abreißen. Dabei kann man seine Gedanken sortieren und ggf. Frust rausschwitzen.

Alternativ: Am PC herumschrauben oder einen komplett neuen bauen.

Alternativ: Mit der ganzen Sippe spazieren gehen.


----------



## Poulton (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [...]


Meintest du nicht: Als alte Frau junge Männer verprügeln und die Straßen auf dem Motorrad unsicher machen? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZA0fzIvjObU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://media.giphy.com/media/6swMRXyL5R9S0/giphy.gif
https://media.giphy.com/media/nlnuHxNjwazXq/giphy.gif


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*



Poulton schrieb:


>


Herrlich, ja, beste Entspannung zusammen mit meinen anderen grauen Panthern


----------



## HisN (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Tippen im Forum


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Ohja, Ti**en im Forum sind super.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Kacken und danach ein schönes Glas Wein  und ein Buch lesen,  am Besten alles gleichzeitig  ,  das ist relaxing pur


----------



## P2063 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Eine Runde Nordschleife ist die zweitbeste Entspannung. Richtig.
> Dann ist das Dauergrinsen wieder für ein paar Stunden eingebrannt.



Dauergrinsen hat man danach definitiv, aber wie kann man das entspannend finden? Ich bin erst ein paar Runden mit 944 und Proceed GT gefahren, da geht mir jedes mal die Pumpe bis zum Anschlag...


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Ich darf unmittelbar vorm Schlafen gehen nicht zocken. Sonst habe ich Einschlafprobleme.


----------



## facehugger (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Indem ich hier mit euch rumspamme Sonst chill ich gern bei guter Mucke, gerne auch qerbeet und was gefällt.

Ich spitz die Lauscher im Forum bei “Epische Musik“ oder  auch “Synthpop“. Is so mein Ding...

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*



P2063 schrieb:


> Dauergrinsen hat man danach definitiv, aber wie kann man das entspannend finden? Ich bin erst ein paar Runden mit 944 und Proceed GT gefahren, da geht mir jedes mal die Pumpe bis zum Anschlag...


Das kommt mit der Souveränität. Ich habe weit über 1000 Runden gefahren und wenn man wirklich jede Ecke kennt, kann man mit dem Moped um die Ecken sliden, dass es kracht und dabei trotzdem sehr viel Sicherheit haben, also "entspannende" Sicherheit,. Mopeds sind im Slide selbststabiler als Autos, wenn man weiß, was man macht, und man kann es wirklich genießen. Die Entspannung kommt aber in der Tat erst nach der Runde, nicht während 

Ich bin inzwischen zu alt dafür, aber früher waren das die entspannensten Tage. Von Hannover zum Ring ohne Autobahnnutzung über 350km "warmfahren", dann einer Zwölferkarte um den Ring und wieder nach Hause. Dann hat man seine 900km Raserei gehabt und war wieder für eine Woche dauergechillt. Wann immer Streß kommt, durchfahre ich virtuell einmal das Brünnchen, und habe wieder mein Dauergrinsen


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich spitz die Lauscher im Forum bei “Epische Musik“ oder  auch “Synthpop“. Is so mein Ding...
> 
> Gruß


Diese Genres zählen auch zu meinen Favoriten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*

Ich entspanne nicht so gern, denn dafür ist der Schlaf da. Nächtliche Spaziergänge durch den Wald bei Regen sind aber tatsächlich sehr entspannend, wenn man dabei lauscht, wie die Tropfen auf die Blätter fallen.

Adrenalin > Entspannen


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Adrenalin > Entspannen


Das ist aber genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wie könnt ihr am besten entspannen?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist aber genau das Gegenteil.


Ich werde unruhig, wenn ich mich länger nicht bewege. Der Körper ist für Bewegung geschaffen. Aus diesem Grund sind Bürojobs auch nichts für mich.


----------

